# Whats the difference between danilon and bute?



## welshied (10 June 2009)

Are there any? My horse is arthritic and has to have 1 bute a day to stay soundf but we worry about the long term effects especially as he is only 13 but the arthritis will proberbly get the better of him before the bute as he gets worse every year


----------



## Kenzo (10 June 2009)

Danilon is prescribed more for long term use and is less likely to cause problems like liver damage and stomach ulcers etc as it is gentler on the way the way the stomach absorbs it also apparently its better for fussy eaters and doesnt taste as bad but don't quote me on that!
Normally for short term use vets will prescribe phenylbuteazone...or however you spell it.


----------



## welshied (10 June 2009)

Maybe he should be on danilon then cause hes on a sachet a day for life


----------



## Kenzo (10 June 2009)

It is something that I would probably have a chat to your vet about and see what he/she says, they maybe good reason why he's on one rather than the other, so best to discuss it with them.


----------



## competitiondiva (10 June 2009)

Danilon doesn't taste bitter like bute does, my mare post birth needed anti inflamatories but won't eat bute so was prescribed danilon.  It probably (knowing my horse!) costs more than bute though!!!


----------



## kellyeaton (10 June 2009)

its the same think but it acts as danalion when it hits the stomach and not when it goes down ment to be better for long term uses and it is sweetened so the horse eats it better as well!


----------



## moneypit1 (10 June 2009)

I think the result is the same but Danilon converts to bute once in the stomach thus safer for longer term use.


----------



## welshied (10 June 2009)

does that mean danilon is more expensive?


----------



## spotty_pony (10 June 2009)

Our 30 year old retired gelding is on one satchet of Danilon a day for arthritis. Danilon is more palatable than bute and kinder to the liver.


----------



## RoyalPolo (10 June 2009)

My old boy whose 28 now gets Danilon as he is on it long term now and its about £48 for 60 sachets although this seems to vary everytime i go to my vets either less or more


----------



## scotlass (10 June 2009)

Danilon is enteric coated Bute.  Enteric coated means that when a tablet or in this case, a powder, is coated with a material to prevent or minimise dissolution in the stomach but allow dissolution in the small intestine. This type of formulation either protects the stomach from a potentially irritating drug or protects the drug from partial degradation in the acidic environment of the stomach. 

This therefore makes it more suitable for long-term use, makes it taste slightly sweet to the horse (and therefore also makes it more expensive than normal Bute).


----------



## kellyeaton (11 June 2009)

yes danolion is more money!


----------



## SpruceRI (11 June 2009)

Danilon tastes of sherbert so says one of my friends on here!!!!  Who tipped it into her horses' feed bowl with such a whoosh that it flew back in her face/mouth!!

One of mine is on it short-term at the mo.  She isn't normally keen on hard feed in the summer, but is currently wolfing it down.

So when the treatment ends, I'm going to buy some sherbert to put in her feed!!  Anyone know where I can buy some Mail Order?

None of the shops round my way sell sweeties in a jar anymore, and with the demise of Woolies, I can't even buy Flying Saucers!!!!!!!


----------

